# Morse Key for Empire Flying Boat Replica



## clydesider (Aug 3, 2008)

Hi

Can anyone help me find any of the following Morse keys, for use in our Radio Room for a fullscale replica of "Caledonia" the second of 28 flying boats built for Imperial airways. I am told these were used in Ships also. As well as airships that is!

Type PS. 5785A

and Marconi AP 231A

Clydesider (Chairman Inverclyde Flying Boat Project)


Clydesider


----------



## Three-oh (Aug 7, 2008)

clydesider said:


> Hi
> 
> Can anyone help me find any of the following Morse keys, for use in our Radio Room for a fullscale replica of "Caledonia" the second of 28 flying boats built for Imperial airways. I am told these were used in Ships also. As well as airships that is!
> 
> ...


G'day Clydesider,
Suggest it might be worth contacting MOTAT, Sir Keith Park Memorial Aviation Collection in Auckland. They have a restored Short Solent, a military boat so may not have the correct key, but as Tasman Empire Airlines Ltd (New Zealand) was one of the very last commercial operators of Short Brothers Boats, there is a possibility that someone at MOTAT may be able to help.
Good luck in your search, Three-oh


----------



## clydesider (Aug 3, 2008)

*Morse Key for Empire Class*

Thanks three-oh

Will make contact and post if I make any headway.

Cheers

Clydesider


----------

